# Anyone Have Pics Of Outdoor Stove And How Its Set Up?



## TexasOutbackers (Feb 8, 2009)

I got all the parts i need for my outdoor stove but cant figure out how it all gets mounted in there. Can anyone post pics of it?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I thought oregon camper had some on his camping mod page................
Does this Link Help


----------



## TexasOutbackers (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm.. Mine has a hose hookup in there also.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> I thought oregon camper had some on his camping mod page................
> Does this Link Help


Hey....I recognize that setup.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I do not have a picture of mine....but there are some online

Keystone Sydney Outback Photo Gallery has a picture..... Click here


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm still trying to understand the question...









Are you wondering how to connect the propane and water lines, or are you looking to install parts into the stove, or something else?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Are you trying to get it running? Are you unsure where to hook the hose to? I found this photo in the gallery (thanks for posting Wolfpackers);









Look along the frame of the trailer, under the stove and you should find something that looks like the photo, with the yellow cap (without the quick connect to the left with the gray hose with the blue caps hanging). Remove the yellow cap from the plug and push the end of the black hose from your stove into the connector. Also note in the photo, on the top of the quick connect (it looks like a black protrusion near the left mounting screw) is a valve that you need to turn 45 degrees so that it lines up with the the hose that just installed. That will open the valve and as long as you have your propane takes open, you should be able to start your stove.

Hope this helped.


----------



## TexasOutbackers (Feb 8, 2009)

No, I am talking about actually how to bolt the burners and the big plastic housing in to the door. My rv didn't come with everything installed. I have the parts in a box. Just was hoping someone could take a few pics of the various pieces and how they attach. I have a feeling I didn't get sent a bag of screws or something. =\


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Where in texas are you???


----------



## TexasOutbackers (Feb 8, 2009)

Our home base is in texas(Winchester). I travel for a living. I'm now in far west texas(seminole) for 3 weeks before I have to head up to Wyoming.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have added pictures of the outside cooktop to my albums the first is of the four screws that hold the poly pan with the built in sink/cutting board to the door and the second is of the cooktop in the poly pan. My cooktop has four screws holding it to the poly pan. Keep in mind that it is a 2003 OB and may be different than yours. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=11386 James


----------

